# Happy Birthday SinePari



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Hope you have a good one. hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

hahahahaha...

It would have been perfect if CJIS or Cinderella posted this.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday :fun:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday SP!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

happy happy


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> even though you hate these happy birthday threads...deal with it ;-)


HEH HEH.. hhahha


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Have a great birthday brother


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday SinePari! Seems the sun came out for you!!


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday! I'll buy ya the drink of your choice at the M&G.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Have a happy one!


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday Bro!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- happy, happy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Hope you have a good one. hahahahaha


Well played brother... very well played.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Happy birthday sir!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I love that he hasn't responded  He totally loves these threads!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

One of us... One of us!

Happy B-day Sine!


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Happy Birthday :t:


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! resent:


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

April Fools guys !!!!!!!! It wasn't really Sines Birthday. Just a little payback for him breaking my balls everytime I start a HB thread for someone else. This worked perfectly. He wasn't on here for a couple days. Once he saw it I received a text that merely said "douche"............ hahahahahahaa Thanks for playing.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ouch! Haha



sniper said:


> april fools guys !!!!!!!! It wasn't really sines birthday. Just a little payback for him breaking my balls everytime i start a hb thread for someone else. This worked perfectly. He wasn't on here for a couple days. Once he saw it i received a text that merely said "douche"............ Hahahahahahaa thanks for playing.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I feel so used!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

ROFL. Fair play to you Sniper.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

my god sniper.. you're a bad bad bad boy!!! :beat:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

You are all the epitome of ignorance.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Andy0921 said:


> You are all the epitome of ignorance.


I learned by watching YOU! lol


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sam1974 said:


> I learned by watching YOU! lol


Damn...I don't think I can top that quip...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday, hope you had a great day.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Happy Birth....wait a minute...Sniper?


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

It's late, but Happy Birthday!


----------

